# Harri - Missä sinä olet? Minulla on kysymys



## paulwl (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Harri away from the forums? I sent him a question by PM last week, but he hasn't replied. Nothing urgent, I'm a little concerned, that's all.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I have seen Harri online today and yesterday and the day before that too. He also doesn’t always reply to my PMs right away (not that I expect him to) – He’s just busy working behind the forum scene – No worries


----------



## paulwl (Jan 28, 2003)

Great. Thanks Kim.


----------

